# Germans in Dubai



## Mochileira (Jul 30, 2011)

Hello,

Any Germans in Dubai who are part of this forum?
Would like to meet interesting people and hear about your experience!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Yes, off the top of my head there's Kawasutra and DUS. You can do a member search and send them a PM.


----------

